# Stanley type planes



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*

*Plane handle repair.* 
and a jig to make the fix.

In this blog I will show how I repair a Stanley type handle that is broken or with a missing piece, and how to make a jig to hold it together while it's being glued.









I think I better show a before and after picture first, here before the fix.
I feel almost sad, that poor plane, it is like the fairytale of H. C. Andersen with the one legged soldier.
So we have to help him!
The truth is he has been like this for quite a while, I never game it the priority, but when I had my Korean friend here I felt sorry for this plane when we looked at the planes, the handle was broken it was never cleaned up since it worked quite well even with its marker number on the side - and so it was time.









And here after a flattening of the sole and sides, but most of all with a repaired handle with a little extra curve.
As you can see, I also removed the old lacquer from the front and rear handle and gave them a new surface treatment.









First step was to cut of the stumpy top so I had a flat surface, this I did on the band saw.
Next step was to find a piece of scrap wood, I did not have any wood that could match, so I ended up with a piece of beech wood, this because I know it is strong in all the directions of the fibers and this is a weak spot on a handle.
So this is where we start.
(You can see that this handle has been fixed before by someone else).









The handle on top of the new piece and a long drill down the handle to get the right angle, I did this freehand.









Then time to work on a jig for glue up.
A piece of scrap wood with an end cut of perpendicular to the hole in the handle so there will be no twist when the bolt is tightened.
A piece of threaded rod, a nut, two washers and a wing nut, this is the basic jig and all you really need, but I will improve it later in the blog.









To make it easy to remove the threaded rod later I put painters tape around it before I glue.









Then mix some epoxy, and apply it to the surface.
(Ok this is I guess not difficult even if you are six years old).









Put the new handle piece on top, then a washer and tighten the wing nut.









Check you have a good fit and glue comes out evenly.









Here you can see the future lines while we wait for the glue to dry.









Ok let's spend the waiting good.
Here the front handle, a nut and a threaded rod.









Fix the rod in a drill and tighten the nut by running the drill.









It can be done really easy in a drill press.
And then sand it down.









I start with 80 and end with 400 and try not to clean it up, just strip it for lacquer and most color.
This because I want the patina to stay when I continue.









Glue is dry so take it apart.
(I used the fast glue, and had a coffee).









Now cut of the rough form, stay outside the lines so you have room for correction.









As much as you can with a saw first, this can also be a hand saw but I'm lazy.
Now it starts looking like something yes!









Then I roughly shape it up on a sander, this can also be done with a rasp.









Here compared to a standard Record plane handle from that period.
I want it to be more 'proud', more strong, and that the curve goes a little more up since they tend to annoy the top of my hand, so this is what I came up with.









Now time to go closer, this can be done in many ways, here I try with great joy a rasp on a flexible shaft.
You need to hold your hand and the work piece steady, but then it is fast and easy.









Now a file.
(If you are awake, you will have noticed I have actually turned the direction of the fibers wrong… Bad luck, but I try to beat it and it seems strong, at least I can't break it, so it was good I choose that wood).









Then I peal of all the lacquer and sand it down.
I try on this one to stop at 120 since I want it to be a little rough for a good grip as an experiment









So I promised an update on the jig!
An extra hole so the front of the handle can be fixed also and a bolt, washer and wing nut to hold it.









Step one.









Step two.









And a couple of scrap wood to help with a firm grip.









Give the thing a name so you remember in five years what the heck it is…
Throw it in a drawer and hope you can find it when needed.









Clean your files, then they are so much more effective.









I use a file brush.









Back to the handle.
Now we need to find a drill that match the brass nut that hold the handle in place.









I have plenty, but none that match…









Then make a hole that is a little deeper than the nut.









And here you see the nut in the hole.
As you can see too deep in the hole…
This because the old hole was lower and so I have a new challenge…









A dowel, same size as the hole.









Stick it in ad mark.









Now subtract the deepness of the nut.









Glue.









Push it down.









Once dry you can drill a hole through again.









Yabadabadooo!









So time to play with color!
All over the table and my fingers… Idiot Mads.
I recommend you are focused while playing with dye.
I spend some time on the dye job since I have to correct the difference between the new and old wood.









Linseed oil, plenty until it is full.









Sanding away dye…
Almost.









Once the linseed oil has soaked up, it is time for wax, I use an antique wax here to give it more deepness in the color.
And this is where I will stop the finish - this to try and give it a good grip and see how it will become in time compared to the lacquered surfaces.









I like that color!
Warm, silk, sweet.









And here we are!
Ready to go, now I think it is a proud plane, perhaps the other planes will even be a little jealous.









I think that is a sexy curve.
(And not so easy to see the fix).









What you saw in the background is some wonderful vintage screwdrivers soaking in linseed oil, but this will be for another blog.

The end.

*Links:*
How to make a front handle on a drill press if you don't have a lathe: 
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18485

Hope this blog can inspire others to give pride back to some hand planes with broken handles,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, I have had that exact problem with one of my planes for more years than I like to remember, & every time I use it I thinkI should fix the dam thing, now you have managed to make me feel guilty - guess what )


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, you have such a nice way of explaining every step along the way. A delightful blog to read and packed with informatiion. Thanks mate.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Great pictorial Mads. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, as usual great job on the blog. I have a jig similar to your first section here. I sometime have a problem with the top part of the handle wanting to slide backwards. I wind up clamping it sideways to stop it and keep it lined up.

Also when I chuck the knob I use a fender washer and another nut. I never thought of just spinning it up into the chuck. I'm going to try that.

I may have a plane or two I can test it on.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Nice jig and repair mads… Lots of folks can use this.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Well done! Now I have no excuse to fix mine.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mafe, you make me want to run out and buy a plane to try this. lol Great tutorial, as always. Rand


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, you did the plane a great favor. I looks like new again.

If you wanted to make a tote from scratch, here is a nice plan: http://www.leevalley.com/en/html/16j4010l.pdf

Pabull.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


goood job on the tote 
niice jiiig Thank´s 
great picturebook as usual 

well done 
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


If it wasn't for that spill it would have been perfect… Focus! not the camera.

well I can tell you that my planes are still in the original box so they won't be needing any repair soon.
but it sure is nice to know how to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Great work !


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Very very nice


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, you always do such a wonderful job with the tutorials.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


They don't get much better than that. Nice handle. 
I am slowly learnig that i must embrace dyes.
This makes me as nervous as it excites me. 
Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


I've done this bit appreciate that you would take the time to do this blog, Mads. Nice repair! You continue to insire us to keep those vintage tools in good repair. That plane is all dressed up and happy to get back to work.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Mads, as always you are a wealth of information and your tutorial is well documented and insightful.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Thanks for the post. The fix turned out great and barely noticable. Great work.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


That plane is fit to trot now Mads. Great solution and fantastic blog as usual.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


love those screw drivers!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Nice repair, Mad. I need to repair a couple of my plane totes.


----------



## HandyAndy123 (Oct 13, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...







































The layout process described above really helped me with repairs to a number of plane handles.

I also took the template from the Lee Valley website for making a complete #5 plane handle and made a jig that I can clamp to my drill press to drill the initial hole. Getting the angle of the hole is the toughest part and this jig takes care of that. I can also put the handle back in the jig and line it up with the drill bit and then countersink the second hole to take the nut.

With the jig I just cut the blanks to the correct size (Lee Valley template), paste a cut-out of the paper Lee Valley template on the blank (sorry about the coffee stain), put it in the jig and drill the hole. I usually make a half dozen at time. Inevitably there is the odd one that does not turn out right, and those I use as donors and cut the tops off to splice on to broken Stanley plane handles. It works great.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Really nive Andyblock, cool with a drill jig.
I just saw the other day that I have a broken handle, so perhaps soon. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


I've got a few planes like that. Thanks very much for the tutorial! I'll have to try it!


----------



## HandyAndy123 (Oct 13, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...












Mafe and Ocelot, thanks for the feedback. I started with Mafe's Jigs and logic and it morfed in to my jig, so thanks for the ideas.

In the first batch of handles I messed up two so I cut off the tops to match the angle for the splice on two Stanley plane handles. Mafe I used your jigs to hold the new tops in place for the glue-up. Don't router the new handles if you are going to cut them to splice as you need the extra material to get the shape.

Ocelot, coincidently I had two 5's like ours with broken handles. With my jig and Mafe's jig no plane with a broken or missing handle is safe for long.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Wonderful to see this.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Sorry for late reply, but you sure did right by that plane, Mads!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Well thought out and done Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Hi guys,
Smitty, big laugh this was posted ten years ago, so yes better late than never. Thank you from my heart also, I enjoyed seeing this again and will be even happier when using the plane.
A1, smiles and thanks, well aged.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Smitty has been redecorating his kitchen, so he is a little behind.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Laughs big time!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


I saw it and was reading with interest. They I saw that I commented on it long ago and still my totes are un-repaired.

I don't want to dye so I have to find matching wood.


----------



## HandyAndy123 (Oct 13, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


As I was looking at your first few pictures i thought: 'Hey that looks like my bench and how I do it!' Then I saw the tools and realized it is not me. Getting old-- so you never know for sure.

I have one more step in virtually the same process. I made a jig to drill the hole in the handle. I originally made it to drill the hole in new handles I made, using my drill press. What I found is I can also place a repaired handle in the jig and drill the through hole with one bit, then raise the chuck and insert the larger bit to do the counter sink. If I leave a little extra material on the top of the handle, after drilling is complete I can then sand of the tear out. It works great. Andy


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Plane handle repair and a jig to make the fix*
> 
> *Plane handle repair.*
> and a jig to make the fix.
> ...


Ocelot, big laugh you will have another ten years then. ;-) Finding the matching wood. I have plenty of projects like that. This handle was dyed originally, so it would have been a hell to find a match…

Andy, Yes I can imagine a lot of our tables look the same. Smiles, I still know when I'm in my shop though and still find it every day, so for now I'm good. Laughs. Sounds like a clever method, would love to see pictures. ;-)










Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

